# ASTANA | Projects & Construction



## Evertraveller (Nov 23, 2006)

Astana (Kazakh: Астана; former names include Akmola, Akmolinsk, Tselinograd, and Aqmola), is the capital and second largest city (behind Almaty) of Kazakhstan, with an officially estimated population (1 Dec. 2007) of 600,200 [2] .










In 1994, the city was designated as the future capital of the newly-independent country, and again renamed to the present "Astana" after the capital was officially moved from Almaty in 1997. Despite the isolated location of the new capital in the centre of the Kazakh Steppe and the forbidding climate in winter, Kazakhstan simply needed a more central location than its former location of Almaty.

It is situated in north central Kazakhstan, in the Akmola region, in the Esil (Ishim) river fluvial plain

Climate - sharply-continental: moderately hot summer and long hard winter

Geographical coordinates – latitude: 51 degrees 10 minutes North and Longitude: 71 degrees 30 minutes East

Local time - Astana is GMT +06.00 

The city area is 710. 2 sq. km

Estimated population is 602 500 

Representatives of more than 100 nationalities live in Astana.


----------



## Evertraveller (Nov 23, 2006)

*Astana Markets(formerly Abu Dhabi Plaza)*
*Astana, Kazakhstan*

*General Information*

*Location*
Left bank of Ishim River, Astana, Kazakhstan
*Land total*
550 000 sq. m.
*Height, m*
388
*Floors*
88
*Architects*
Foster and Partners (Norman Foster), United Kingdom 
*Developer*
Aldar, UAE
*Construction start*
2008
*Construction end*
2012

*Project Brief*

Astana Markets is a major mixed-use development, located near presidential palace in the centre of Astana, comprising of a retail podium, integrated plaza, residential apartments, international grade office accommodation, and a hotel quarter. This integrated community will be a 24 hour destination, offering complete leisure and work solutions for the residents of Astana Markets.


----------



## Evertraveller (Nov 23, 2006)

*Northern Lights*
Astana, Kazakhstab

*General Information*

*Max height,* m 170m (est.)
*Stories count* 32fl, 37fl, 42fl 
Type Office, Residential
*Architects* TBC
*Construction Start* 2006
*Construction End Phase I:* Q4 2007, Phase II: Q1(most likely Q2) 2008

*Project Brief*

A new residential complex of the capital - “Northern Lights” is located on Vodno-Zeleny Boulevard, in the most prestigious new center of the city of Astana, in close proximity to Baiterek. The complex consists of three towers of 32, 37, and 42 stories. The tree towers are connected by a two-story stylobate where the parking and infrastructure facilities are located. The main advantage of such a stylobate is that one could approach any section of the complex without having to step outside.


----------



## Evertraveller (Nov 23, 2006)

*Astana World Stadium*

*About the project*

The stadium is to be used as a multifunctional entertainment complex for different sports and gathering purposes, but it is mainly programmed as a soccer field that fits the FIFA and UEFA criteria. Align with the elliptical outer form; the circulation line creates dynamic and peaceful areas. The structural elements mutually support each other and converge into a grid-like formation, in which façades, stairs and roof are integrated. The steel structure, transparent glass and the partially used galvanized sandwich panels on the facade create a strong and clear expression. The polycarbonate skylight surrounding the roof illuminates the facade and the main circulation zone. A two-tiered solution, with exclusive areas, is preferred; lower stands with 16,000 seating capacity situated at all four sides and the upper stands with 14,000 seating capacity are placed only on the east and west sides. The stadium, seating up to 30,000, has 24 portals for the entrance and exit of the spectators. The design introduces innovative solutions adopting high technology principles for operational management and dealing especially with harsh climatic conditions of the geography. The closed arena is heated and air-conditioned. The operable roof is an integral part of the structure. The main bearing construction being steel, the sliding roof shifts on the east-west direction. Polycarbonate elements cover the moving part of the roof for benefiting natural light; also grant impact resistance, sound absorption and natural ventilation. Apart from its functional features, the Astana Stadium is a symbolic building that reflects the modern and contemporary aspects of the new capital. The stadium constitutes a charming urban landscape and becomes a new scene in Astana tallying with the synergy of sports, games, hospitality, nature and contemporary architecture.

(Via WorldArchitectureNews.com)


----------



## Evertraveller (Nov 23, 2006)

*Khan Shatyry Entertainment Center.*

*start: 2006
completed: quarter 3-4, 2008*

*Architect: *Foster & Partners

Khan Shatyry (Royal Marquee) is a giant transparent tent currently under construction in Astana, capital city of Kazakhstan. The architectural project was unveiled by the President of Kazakhstan Nursultan Nazarbayev on 9 December 2006.

The 150m-high (500ft) tent has a 200m elliptical base covering 100,000 square meters.[1] Underneath the tent, an area larger than 10 football stadiums, will be an urban-scale internal park, shopping and entertainment venue with squares and cobbled streets, a boating river, shopping centre, minigolf and indoor beach resort. It is being made from ETFE suspended on a network of cables strung from a central spire. The transparent material allows sunlight through which, in conjunction with air heating and cooling systems maintain an internal temperature between 15-30°C in the main space and 19-24°C in the retail units, while outside the temperature varies between -35 to +35°C across the year.


----------



## Evertraveller (Nov 23, 2006)

*The Emerald Towers *

*Architect*: Roy Varacalli
*Developer:* Bazis-A Inc, http://www.bazisinternational.com
*Location:* Astana, Millennium Axis.
*Construction start/end:* 2006-2010.
*Height:* 54 fl.
*Status:* under construction
*Project link: *http://www.emerald.kz


----------



## Evertraveller (Nov 23, 2006)

*ASTANA CONCERT HALL*

*Architect:* Manfredi Nicoletti
*Developer:* Mabetex Group http://www.mabetex.com
*Location:* Astana, Millennium Axis
*Construction start/end:* 2005-2008
*Capacity:* 3500 seats


----------



## Evertraveller (Nov 23, 2006)

*ASTANA INDOOR CITY - BATYGAI*

*Location: *
Millenium Axis, Astana, Kazakhstan.
Period: 2006-2010
Cost: 1.5 billion USD
Status: Approved

*Team:*
Developer: FTG Development (UAE)
Architect: Aybak Architecture (Turkey)
Construction: SML










Indoor City will be an indoor core of the development that will accommodate the retail, entertainment and the cultural facilities with references to town centers of different cities like Venice, Prague, Marrakech and Istanbul.








Indoor City is a development concept with an indoor urban center and surrounding areas. The Urban Center will feature shopping centers, educational facilities, social facilities such as cinemas, theatres, library, museum and opera halls, health facilities, religious facilities, service facilities, including bank offices and post office, restaurants, cafes, bars, open spaces, gardens, rivers and car parking.








There are going to be residential dwellings, hotel and office development and car parking associated with these uses in the surrounding areas. The residential development will include residence towers and villa type housing complete with parking, sports facilities and fitness and SPA.

Threr is also going to be a five star hotel and office towers in the surrounding areas will have direct access to the indoor urban center with weather controlled tunnels.


----------



## MelbourneMaverick (May 20, 2008)

Very Impessive 
I Luv ASTANA!


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Very impressive indeed. Borat would be proud
Glad to see Mabetex still working on future projects in the city.


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy (May 25, 2008)

very cool projects


----------



## Evertraveller (Nov 23, 2006)

*The Spiral*

*Architect:* Ricardo Bofill (Spain) 2007 http:// www.bofill.com
*Location:* Astana, Millennium Axis
*Total area:* 590.000 m2, 32 ha land

A mixed use project that it includes "The City of the Arts". Objective high-priority is the creation of an huge functional project that integrates all the functions: residential, office, commercial center, leisure and cultural equipments, parking areas, and an emmlematic landmark "the city of the Arts".


----------



## Evertraveller (Nov 23, 2006)

*Grand Alatau*

*Type:*Residences
*Developer:*Kuat Corporation
*Stories:*43, 38, 28, 20
*Constr. start:*2006
*Constr. end:*2008


----------



## Evertraveller (Nov 23, 2006)

*Ken Dala Towers*

Residential and Mixed use project by *Aedas *www.aedas.com

*Developer:* BI-Group


----------



## Evertraveller (Nov 23, 2006)

*Astana Congress Center *

*Architect:* Linea, Gultekin
*Developer: *SML
*Client:* Presidency of the Republic of Kazakhstan 
*Size: *51.515 m2 
*Schedule: *Aug. 2007 - Aug. 2008 

5.000 capacity convention center with additional smaller size meeting and event rooms.


----------



## Evertraveller (Nov 23, 2006)

*Ritz-Carlton Hotel and Residences*

*Architect:* Robert Stern www.ramsa.com
*Developer:* Capital Partners 



















60-storey Ritz-Carlton hotel and residences—to be the tallest building in Astana—is sited just off the mall. A grand glazed winter court will be a meeting place visiting dignitaries and diplomats sheltered from the city's climatic extremes. The 114-key hotel will provide banquet rooms and a state ballroom; above, 210 residences include numerous penthouses. The building sets back to reflect the program, rising to a glazed crown that will sparkle in the sunlight by day and glow like a lantern by night.


----------



## hellbala (May 19, 2008)

woow..just awesome!


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Impressive and stunning projects


----------



## Nurik (Sep 8, 2007)

7t said:


> Very impressive indeed. Borat would be proud


He is proud


----------



## JAVA COFFEE (Dec 18, 2007)

I LOVE ASTANA, I LOVE BORAT!


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

bizarre for a city in the middle of steppes


----------



## Shalvius (Oct 4, 2008)

amazing projects


----------



## Evertraveller (Nov 23, 2006)

*Villas at Kokterek | 20-40 Floors | 143 meters*


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Wow! Astana rocks :cheers:


----------



## xXErzhaNXx (Oct 28, 2008)

WOW!!! I Live in Astana, and I don't know about something buildings


----------



## moldovia (Feb 4, 2007)

Kazakhstan is one of my dream destinations.


----------



## anno_malay (Feb 22, 2006)

wowwwww...astana cool.....the modern building


----------



## Evertraveller (Nov 23, 2006)

*Classic Opera House Contest*

*Robert Stern*





*Robbrecht & Daem*





*Ricardo Boffil*


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

stunning development!


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Astana is a young capital of te Republic of Kazahstan. Astana was founded in 1830, and received the status of the capital in 1997. In Astana are being implemented many excellent projects of construction, which can not be left unnoticed. Let's get started!


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Youth Palace*


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

In November 2012, Astana was selected by the Bureau of International Expositions as the host city for the 2017 International Exposition.

The expo site - 113 hectares (279 acres) - is located in the southeast part of Astana at the intersection of Shamshi Kaldayakov street and K-1 circular road in the Golf Club area.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ is there any project??


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Astana Congress Center
*The Astana Congress Center was inspired by the fluid movements of the Golden Eagle or a “bürkit,” which is portrayed on 
the national flag of Kazakhstan. The structure’s tapered edges and sleek sweeping form also minimizes the scale and surface 
area of the building, reducing construction costs.*

The center’s futuristic design features a state-of-the-art 3000 person auditorium, exhibition spaces, sponsor presentation areas, secure VIP 
and VVIP areas, associated press rooms, supporting offices’, and a dedicated parking garage. The center was designed to host significant 
events during the Astana International Exposition in 2017 as well as act as a hub for events future events in Astana Expo City, the planned 
legacy development for the exposition.

The center’s main entrance is accessed by the southeast plaza. Visitors will enter via a two-story atrium with required security checkpoints. 
World leaders to Astana and Kazakhstan are expected to attend the 2017 exposition and significant security measures have been implemented 
into the design. The entry atrium will also be accessible via two parking shuttles from the lower level. Beyond the entry points, a large three-
story atrium with a skylight will be the main access to the auditorium and exhibition halls. The skylight floods the large space with natural 
indirect daylight.

The auditorium is accessed at multiple points on levels 1, 2, and 3. A main cross aisle in the middle of the auditorium is located at the level 
1 elevation, with the seating rake descending towards the stage and ascending towards the rear of the space. The rear of the auditorium is 
located at the same elevation as level 2. A balcony level is accessible via level 3. Above the architectural treatment of the auditorium, 
various catwalks and riggings support the lighting, audio, and visual systems. Behind the stage, a double glazed wall system provides 
natural daylight and acoustic separation from the public spaces beyond the auditorium. 

The interior walls and ceiling of the auditorium are sourced from custom-curved and -stained sustainably harvested wood in a medium to 
light tone and will be slatted as necessary for acoustic control. Custom curved panels are perforated for integration of acoustic control, 
necessary production equipment and fixtures, as well as a controlled mounting location for data and signage. As necessary, the frame and 
edges of the wall will be durable stainless steel. All mechanical systems are fully isolated in locations from ceiling. The stage is designed as 
a sculpted mass solid surface with wood floors.

The garage and lower level will be built at the existing grade with a floor height of six meters. The garage is accessed by two ramps from the 
plaza above; one is a two-way public ramp and the other is a private VVIP ramp. The lower level also has direct connection to the adjacent 
hotel via two driving lanes and one pedestrian path. A separate VIP entry is provided from the northwest to allow quick access to the main 
green room of the auditorium.

Description by the courtesy of *Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture*.









Illustration by Brick Visuals









Illustration by Brick Visuals









Illustration by Brick Visuals









Illustration by Brick Visuals


----------



## Treeq (Oct 14, 2015)

^^


----------



## Treeq (Oct 14, 2015)

Expo City


----------



## Treeq (Oct 14, 2015)

Talan Towers/ 26-30 fl.


----------



## Treeq (Oct 14, 2015)

Emerald Towers/ 40-49 fl.


----------



## Treeq (Oct 14, 2015)

Green Quarter/ 10-26 fl.


----------



## Treeq (Oct 14, 2015)

del


----------

